# Ladies: what part of your body do you NOT want to grow muscles?



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey! I was coming to say my feet! Beat me to it 
I have _*really*_ cute feet. I should probably be a foot model, I could never be a butt model 

Anyway, I agree with a previous poster about how it's very unlikely for women to gain obvious muscle mass. I read a book by Michael Mathews that explained how women just don't have the testosterone to bulk up that way, unless they are getting injections / steroids.

I also agree with someone that softer is better in some ways. People have gotten so stringent and picky with current beauty standards, and I've yet to see proof it's actually better for health to be 100% fit versus moderately fit. That's a lot of physical stress on bones & tissues to try to maintain. Not to mention the health effects of emotional stress trying to keep a strict image standard, diet, and regimented routine. 

Me, I want to be just fit enough to make life better & happier instead of worse.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

soop said:


> Highly doubt example 3 and the UFC chick are natty, js


A lot of fit women I see look like example 1 through 3. The majority of the differences between them are what they are training for and genetics like bone structure and height. It's really not that out of the ordinary.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

I do strength training and yoga, and honestly I don’t really care where I get muscles. As long as I’m healthy, I feel great.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not a woman, but I'm surprised women don't all respond with 'every part'. If I were a woman, I wouldn't lift or try to gain any muscle at all. That's an awesome luxury women can have, not HAVING to lift.


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Sylarz said:


> I'm not a woman, but I'm surprised women don't all respond with 'every part'. If I were a woman, I wouldn't lift or try to gain any muscle at all. That's an awesome luxury women can have, not HAVING to lift.


Well, even if they choose to be a weakling, they still have to lift themselves. Women lose bone density and muscle mass (that they have less than men to begin with) much faster, strength training helps a lot with that. 

Not to mention... a body with little muscle mass? Unless they're before 30 or so they won't be happy with the results.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

My toes. I already have a stupid amount of strength and dexterity in them and I might accidentally hurt someone. I don't need that kind of power.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

ukulele said:


> Well, even if they choose to be a weakling, they still have to lift themselves. Women lose bone density and muscle mass (that they have less than men to begin with) much faster, strength training helps a lot with that.
> 
> Not to mention... a body with little muscle mass? Unless they're before 30 or so they won't be happy with the results.


Pretty much ever hot girl I've ever seen never touched a weight in her life lol


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

Sylarz said:


> Pretty much ever hot girl I've ever seen never touched a weight in her life lol


annd?

Edit: oh you were referring to not being happy with the results? "girl", I bet they weren't 40 or so... and it still doesn't mean they were happy with the results... or they wouldn't be happier if they saw the difference.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

ponpiri said:


> You can still lift without developing bulky muscles. It's pretty healthy for you especially if your fam has a history of bone weakness in old age too. I do a combo of lifting, cardio, ballet + yoga for mind-health.
> 
> Anyway, the part that I absolutely DO NOT want obvious muscle development on would be that thigh gap area. I think the fat there is pretty and I prefer my body to be soft body/fatty over a hard, heavily defined one.


I'm so glad I got rid of my thigh gap. A lot of people like the look of it, but it always bothered me/was a point of insecurity. 

Also I have now achieved 13in arms so bis and tris can calm down. I don't want anything bigger than 14in because i keep my bodyfat low and it won't look good. I don't think it will happen though.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Sylarz said:


> Pretty much ever hot girl I've ever seen never touched a weight in her life lol


You know the fitness history of every hot girl you've ever seen? Even just a passing glance...wow...with supernatural powers like that the govt should lock you up and study you or something. What a specimen.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Finny said:


> A lot of fit women I see look like example 1 through 3. The majority of the differences between them are what they are training for and genetics like bone structure and height. It's really not that out of the ordinary.


What makes example 3 suspect isn't so much her size as the fact that she maintains that size being so lean. I'm not saying she bathes in synthetic testosterone, but the likelihood there's a small amount of something else at work is high. I've got similar size to her but with 2 to 3% higher bodyfat and that already takes a disgusting amount of work with good genetics, if I had as low bodyfat as her I'd look tiny and emaciated and that is really a good indicator of whether someone is natty or not.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Ohhh how the appearance/absence of one comma so drastically changes a sentence :tongue2:


Well to be fair lifting heavy people is still lifting heavy. Also reminds me of the time I was drunk and I tried to do a squat with my friend on my back. It didn't go well.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

My stomach, I don't want to look to muscley.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sylarz said:


> I'm not a woman, but I'm surprised women don't all respond with 'every part'. If I were a woman, I wouldn't lift or try to gain any muscle at all. That's an awesome luxury women can have, not HAVING to lift.


I hope you understand that getting strong isn't just about looks but also functionality, good posture and health, basically it's not a 'luxury' and women certainly have to do it as well... and if you liked women who were weak it's your preference that doesn't mean everyone else does


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't want to gain muscle on my nose. I also try to avoid lifting weights with my eyelids. I don't want a bulgy muscle on the top of my head either! People would laugh. I'd have to wear a tall hat all the time. 

Anywhere else is fair game though!


----------

